# CD Burn problem [SOLVED]

## Steve S.

When I try to burn a data cd I get this error log:

```
cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 0 gets.

cdrecord: OPC failed.

cmd finished after 60.153s timeout 60s

status: 0x4 (CONDITION MET/GOOD)

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

cdrecord: Success. send opc: scsi sendcmd: no error

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: No write mode specified.
```

Any ideas anyone?

The method I used was in gnome, via the gui.Last edited by Steve S. on Thu Dec 08, 2005 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Steve S.

If I'm not providing enough information, please tell me what I can add to the post to help figure out why I have as yet been unable to burn cd's.

----------

## Steve S.

All right, I may be the only one reading this, but if someone else happens uppon it willing to help, perhaps this info will be further useful.

When I type in  *Quote:*   

> cdrecord dev=target

  it prints 

```
cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.

Usage: cdrecord [options] track1...trackn

```

----------

## Steve S.

To continue on, when I run  *Quote:*   

> nautilus-cd-burner

  I continually get "Insert Blank Cd: Retry?" no matter how many new cd's I go through.

----------

## Steve S.

All right, hope someone reads this that has some input on the issue.

Here is something else that I have done:

I added

```
/dev/hdd /mnt/cdrw     iso9660        noauto,rw               0 0
```

to my /etc/fstab

Then I  *Quote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/cdrw

 

At one point I emerged graveman, so now I ran it so that I could burn a data cd.

I ran it, and it said  *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/mkisofs: No such file or directory.  Invalid node - (null)

 

Once again, I have also run the gui version of the cd burner and have been unsuccessful.

I do not know the command line option and would use it, but am still wondering why I can't get the gui to work.

...please help.

----------

## dwblas

 *Quote:*   

> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2 
> 
> devname: '/dev/hdd' 
> 
> scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

 

I think it may be these lines.  If hdd is your 2nd cd drive, then it would be 0, 1, 0.  With burncenter the only way it will work is if the device is set to ATAPI:0,0,0 for the first cd drive or ATAPI:0,1,0 for the 2nd.  Try changing the device in the gui setup and if that doesn't help, post back.

----------

## Steve S.

Thanks so much for the response...

I think you may have hit the nail on the head: changing the device in the gui setting.  In nooby terminology, how exactly do I do that?  And what do I change it to from what?  

It is my second drive (the first one is the cdrom), and I didn't get what a lot of the ATAPI stuff was that you commented on either.  Sorry; I"m learning but ain't there yet...  :Wink: 

----------

## dwblas

There should be a configure or setup option in one of the menus of the gui.  You want to change the dev option.  Also, you can look in obvious places like home and /etc for a config file that can be changed.  If all else fails you can unmerge and then emerge again and it should enter setup mode when you first start it but that is drastic.

----------

## piewie

 *dwblas wrote:*   

> If hdd is your 2nd cd drive, then it would be

 

0,1,1 should be Slave on Secondary Port

cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus is also informative

----------

## Steve S.

 *Quote:*   

> 0,1,1 should be Slave on Secondary Port 

 

It is slave on Secondary port, but what is the "0,1,1?"  Is that how it should be in /etc/fstab?  Is that what you mean?

 *Quote:*   

> There should be a configure or setup option in one of the menus of the gui. You want to change the dev option. Also, you can look in obvious places like home and /etc for a config file that can be changed. 

 

...I'll look, but does anyone know specifically where this might be at in gnome?

----------

## piewie

0,1,1 is the device number for cdrecord:

cdrecord dev=ATA:0,1,1 ....

----------

## Steve S.

All right, still trying to understand this.  I checked out a couple of sources that recomended running  *Quote:*   

> cdrecord -scanbus

 , so I did, but that produced  *Quote:*   

> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling
> 
> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
> 
> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
> ...

 

I haven't the slightest clue what that means.  Does anyone else?  What am I missing?  Have as yet been unable to find the settup for the gui, but I'll keep looking.

----------

## piewie

cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus

without the dev option only the scsi bus will be scanned

----------

## Steve S.

 *piewie wrote:*   

> cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus
> 
> without the dev option only the scsi bus will be scanned

 

Thanks!

Ok, that produces this:

```
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATA'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'BCD     ' 'E520C           ' '0.49' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) 'CDWRITER' 'IDE2410         ' 'A.23' Removable CD-ROM

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

does that help us any?

----------

## piewie

first try to burn an an excisting iso image as root:

# cdrecord -v dev=ATA:1,1,0 -dao driveropts=burnfree -data foo.iso

and post the full output if an error occurs.

----------

## Steve S.

```
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATA:1,1,0'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: 1 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: -1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'CDWRITER'

Identifikation : 'IDE2410         '

Revision       : 'A.23'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   612 MB

Total size:      702 MB (69:38.25) = 313369 sectors

Lout start:      703 MB (69:40/19) = 313369 sectors

cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x00 (medium not present) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

So, am I simply using the wrong disk?  It's brand new, CD-R out of the box, Imation brand.  I did it under a user via su -.

----------

## piewie

post also the used cdrecord command

ok, some points to start:

change cd blank manufacturer (compare the output of: cdrecord dev=ATA:1,1,0 -atip)

update firmware

change cable

change position of drive: alone, Master/Slave

try another drive if possible

try knoppix if burning is working

check log files for something like "hdd" and "lost interrupt"

search google for the error message

search in mailing.comp.cdwrite

post in mailing.comp.cdwrite:

- linux kernel version

- linux distribution

- excact cdrecord version

- burning as root

- post the used command

- post the complete output

----------

## Steve S.

Thanks for all the help, Piewie.  I must say it is very encouraging to have someone in the know like yourself helping out those not quite in the loop yet.

But, I cheated: I think it was a cdrw and cd incompatability problem.  I put in another cdrw that I had and it works fine now.  All good...  :Wink: 

Well, not totally, but it's a different problem, regarding xmms and the fact that now I can't play audio cd's like I was.  I'm sure it is a reconfiguration issue because I changed out the hardware.  Any idea how to fix THAT problem?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: figured it out.  Thanks!

----------

